# Is it possible to simulate typing using AppleScript?



## Timmargh (Apr 22, 2006)

I want to be able to fill out a form on a web page and I can't use autofill because the form is within a Flash applet/object/thingy.

Can this be done using AppleScript? All it needs to do is:

- type a word
- press the tab key
- type another word
- press the tab key
etc.

Any ideas, please?


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 22, 2006)

You can do this using System Events. Something like this:

```
tell application "System Events"
	keystroke "asds"
end tell
```
For more info on what System Events can do, open its scripting dictionary with Script Editor. It's located at "/System/Library/CoreServices/System Events.app"


----------



## Timmargh (Apr 22, 2006)

That worked perfectly.

Thanks, Mikuro, you're a star.


----------

